# Como generar este sonido ?



## zgouki (Jun 6, 2009)

Que tal foreros, esta vez vengo con un problema de sonido. Advierto que de audio se poco y nada ops: . Necesitaría saber si existe algún circuito que me genere el sonido que adjunto para descargar. Es un sonido simple, utilizado como bocina, pero debe sonar bastante fuerte (pienso utilizar un parlante de una sirena de 12V 15W)...creo que con un 555 podría generar algo parecido a ese sonido...pero no tengo idea de como...
Desde ya les agradezco sus comentarios y ayudas.
Un saludo


----------



## alexus (Jun 6, 2009)

un generador de sonidos simple lo podes hacer con dos 555 en cascada, capaz qeu probando sale el ruidito ese!


----------



## zgouki (Jun 8, 2009)

Gracias por tu respuesta. Busco y busco circuitos que generen sonido con un 555 (sonido no olulante) y no consigo en ningún lado... o si consigo, es de baja potencia...necesitaría un circuito que amplifique la señal que sale del 555 hasta 10w de potencia...y esto la verdad que nose como hacerlo...
Encontre este circuito en esta página: http://www.elecfree.com/electronic/powerful-siren-by-bc337/





Servira?  
Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 8, 2009)

Este es un viejo amigo, aunque el que yo monte no llevaba Q1, supongo que debe ser para que se mantenga la oscilacion. En principio solo suena al pulsar.

Mira por aqui
http://www.discovercircuits.com/A/alarms.htm


----------



## capitanp (Jun 8, 2009)

ese es un ruido mecanico, si vos queres que tu proyecto suene igual que eso podes usar esos intregraditos que se le graban una serie de sonidos de la linea holtek

ejemplo:
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets2/10/1012802_1.pdf


----------



## zgouki (Jun 8, 2009)

Gracias tiopepe123 y capitanp por sus respuestas  . Estuve chequeando la página de tiopepe y encontre este circuito:




Lo hice y quede satisfecho con el sonido generado...ahora el problema es el volúmen...  suena muy bajo. Se que se podría amplificar, pero la verdad que me gustaría sus consejos. Acuerdense que poseo un parlante de 8ohms y 15W de potencia.
Saludos y espero sus comentarios.
P.D.: amigo capitanp, estuve chequeando los IC de holtek que graban sonido...habría que averiguar cuanto salen, porque si no son muy economicos (como el 555  ), no valdrían la pena en este caso, ya que lo que necesito es solo el circuito de una sirena que NO SEA OLULANTE (osea, no como la de los bomberos, ambulancia o policia, sino mas bien una bocina...algo que no varíe con el tiempo pero que si suene fuerte).
Saludos de nuevo


----------



## alexus (Jun 8, 2009)

tema solucionado entonces en el titulo!

te felicito y a las ordenes!


----------



## electrodan (Jun 14, 2009)

zgouki dijo:
			
		

> Gracias tiopepe123 y capitanp por sus respuestas  . Estuve chequeando la página de tiopepe y encontre este circuito:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pues entonces cualquier amplificador de *baja* potencia. Uno de 10 o 15 watts estaría bien, y creo que quedarías contento. Como para esto no se necesita fidelidad ni nada, podrías usar un amplificador clase A a transistor. Va a sentirse bastante mas fuerte que el medio watt que estás usando! Aunque tampoco esperes maravillas.


----------

